# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Ưu đãi 20% dành cho chủ thẻ HSBC tại Nhà hàng Gia Viên

## hoatieu

Nhân dịp hè 2014 đến mang theo không khí sôi động và hứng khởi, Nhà hàng Gia Viên đồng hành cùng chương trình RED HOT của Ngân hàng HSBC ưu đãi lên đến 20% khi chủ thẻ HSBC đến thưởng thức món ngon tại nhà hàng.

Nhà hàng Gia Viên với diện tích gần 1000m2 với sức chứa lên tới 400 người được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại, thanh lịch cùng phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp sẽ khiến thực khách hài lòng ngay khi bước chân vào nhà hàng. Đây chắc chắn sẽ là địa điểm cực kì lí tưởng cho những giây phút sum họp bên gia đình, bạn bè và là điểm hẹn cho những bữa tiệc liên hoan, kỉ niệm tràn ngập niềm vui.

Thực đơn của nhà hàng Gia Viên là sự kết hợp độc đáo giữa tinh hoa ẩm thực truyền thống của Việt Nam với ẩm thực Châu Á hiện đại, tạo nên gần 300 món ăn độc đáo, mới lạ và đem đến cho thực khách những trải nghiệm ẩm thực thú vị. Dưới bàn tay tài hoa của Bếp trưởng lâu năm kinh nghiệm, thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức tất cả các món ăn đặc trựng cho ẩm thực 3 miền Bắc- Trung- Nam cũng như cảm nhận được hương vị của sự giao thoa giữa nhiều nền văn hoá Châu Á.

Cùng chia sẻ với những người thân yêu niềm vui bất tận khi được thưởng thức món ngon trong không gian đẹp và hưởng ưu đãi hấp dẫn của chương trình RED HOT. Trong 2 tuần lễ từ 02/06 đến 15/06/2014, chủ thẻ HSBC sẽ nhận được ưu đãi 20% cho tổng hoá đơn thanh toán để thoả thích ăn uống tại Gia Viên. Chương trình không áp dụng với rượu, phí dịch vụ, giao hàng tận nơi và mua mang về.

*Địa chỉ liên hệ:
Nhà hàng Gia Viên 228 Bà Triệu-Hà Nội
Hotline: 0902 286 286
http://giavien.vn 
Facebook: facebook.com/nhahanggiavien*

----------

